# [RISOLTO] gtkpod: crash quando si aggiunge una dir con mp3

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

era un po' di tempo che non dovevo trasferire musica sull'ipod ma ieri ci ho provato con gtkpod ed ho avuto un'amara sorpresa.

Come tento di inserire una directory che contiene un album, il programma va in crash e termina. Questo succede esattamente

dopo aver scelto il percorso e dato l'OK.

A questo punto ho avviato il programma da riga di comando e questo è l'output.

In realtà ieri avevo questo output, che comunque è simile.

Ho già provato anche a fare revdep-rebuild, ma non risolve.

Dettagli:

media-libs/libgpod-0.8.2

app-pda/gtkpod-2.1.1-r1

Idee?

----------

## ago

Prova a fare un bugreport con backtrace annesso.

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, aperto il bug report.

----------

## fbcyborg

Risolto applicando la patch postata qui.

----------

